# The right tool bag



## ploumiotis (Jan 8, 2013)

Have tried a number of tool bags out and can't seem to find the right one. I like to keep my sawzall in my bag along with everything else but I like a lot of pockets too too keep everything organized. I have a husky bag now with a divider in the middle but it's a bit cramped. Any ideas?


----------



## southvalleysparky (Jul 25, 2013)

I would suggest carrying less tools. Have two bags. An everyday tools bag and an everything else bag.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

ploumiotis said:


> Have tried a number of tool bags out and can't seem to find the right one. I like to keep my sawzall in my bag along with everything else but I like a lot of pockets too too keep everything organized. I have a husky bag now with a divider in the middle but it's a bit cramped. Any ideas?


Yes, Read this thread...:thumbup:

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/tool-bag-photos-3679/


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Put your tool pouch in this. Put a divider organizer in the bottom. Done.


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

Get an apprentice with the tools. 
then get him to do the work.:thumbsup:
LOL


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

I read most of these tool bag threads because I have the same issues. Can't quite find the layout I really want. For me that means a Veto like design but with pockets more suited to straight up electrical, data, and electronics tools. I have a number of six inch shaft nut drivers, seven and eight inch screwdrivers and of course assorted pliers and other long/skinny tools of the trade. I tried all the Vetos in a store display and none of them fit long skinny tools correctly. At least not for me. 

The tallest tools should of course be in the back row and while the Veto has this layout the pockets are huge. The tool loops/pockets in the back should fit the driver handles but not as tightly as say, those hard shell tech tool cases with the faux leather tool holders. Then the shaft pocket should be wide enough to handle up to around a half inch nut driver. Picture and upside down wine bottle but of course scaled to the size of the driver handle at the top end. It would sized to handle the grips of Klein, Wera, or Wiha drivers. And it would work with short driver in the same pockets if you wanted since the design would keep them from sliding too far down in the pocket. Then your next tallest tools in pockets in front of that row. Stuff like 9 inc linesman, crimp tool, high leverage diagonal. Then another row of shorter driver pockets in front of those for your four inch philips and cabinet tips and three inch nut drivers. Then another row of shorter pliers pockets for your Klein midgets or Tronex or Knipex electronics pliers. Sounds like a lot but it wold take up no more room than what is used in a Veto now. Just make it tall enough to clear the long handle stuff on the back row. The LC model will no do this currently. I have tried it. The XL is tall enough but the pockets are cavernous and I don't like jamming three or four tools in a pocket to keep them upright. Kind of OCD I know but I like my tools organised. I do a lot of maintenance tasks and you will use a wide variety of hand tools. I carry my most used stuff in a daily carry pouch and want the bag for essentially portable storage. So when you go from installing a condensate pump in the morning to working on a commercial kitchen range the same day you have the stuff you need in one carrier. Keep it identical on the other side so my insulated stuff could live there. I would be set up well with a rig like that. The search continues.


----------



## Nuzzie (Jan 11, 2012)

an impossible quest


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

Have you looked at Klein's ultimate tool bag? I have one and keep 98% of my handtools in there. Full size sawzall isn't going to happen but the small Milwaukee one will definitely fit with room to spare. No major issues with it.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

My tool bag is a bucket with a wooden lid attached with a chain. I look at all of the tools that these guys are carrying and I say there is no way that I would carry all of those tools with me at all times. 
Why carry your data tools if you are going to hook up a 100 HP 480 volt motor? Buy a gang box put all of your tools in that gang box in your truck and when you get on the job pick out the tools you are going to need and leave the rest behind. 
And one more thing . Lets see you take that $ 150.00 tool bag or tool carrier and sit on it. Trust me with 40 years experience a bucket is the way to go.

LC


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> My tool bag is a bucket with a wooden lid attached with a chain. I look at all of the tools that these guys are carrying and I say there is no way that I would carry all of those tools with me at all times. Why carry your data tools if you are going to hook up a 100 HP 480 volt motor? Buy a gang box put all of your tools in that gang box in your truck and when you get on the job pick out the tools you are going to need and leave the rest behind. And one more thing . Lets see you take that $ 150.00 tool bag or tool carrier and sit on it. Trust me with 40 years experience a bucket is the way to go. LC


My Bucket is bolted to a collapsible hand cart. It has the bucket boss tool holder on it and a lid with a parts holder. 
It is nice to wheel what you need in when you need to. I also use a pouch or a bag or what ever the job requires. 
But I do enjoy drinking my coffee on my own personal seat & the bucket wins.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> My tool bag is a bucket with a wooden lid attached with a chain. I look at all of the tools that these guys are carrying and I say there is no way that I would carry all of those tools with me at all times. Why carry your data tools if you are going to hook up a 100 HP 480 volt motor? Buy a gang box put all of your tools in that gang box in your truck and when you get on the job pick out the tools you are going to need and leave the rest behind. And one more thing . Lets see you take that $ 150.00 tool bag or tool carrier and sit on it. Trust me with 40 years experience a bucket is the way to go. LC


I agree. 90% of the time all I need is my basic tools. Screw drivers, kliens, *****, meter, and strippers. I don't need a 100 pound bag with a hammer, drill, hacksaw, nut drivers, socket set and a bunch of other stuff to do a service call. 
If I did need all that my bucket would hold all of it plus my tool pouch. No need to invest in an expensive bag when sheet rockers will just give you an old mud bucket. Rinse it out and BAM you have a tool carrier.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

I agree with using a 5 gallon bucket to tote your every day tools. A free (?) bucket and a cheap liner with pockets and a person is set. I have spent a lot of hours working on things while setting on my bucket.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Think of your tools in NEC terms. Keep your every day tools readily accessible and your occasionally used tools accessible. LC


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Think of your tools in NEC terms. Keep your every day tools readily accessible and your occasionally used tools accessible. LC


Excellent analogy


----------



## Mfigger (Jul 20, 2021)

ploumiotis said:


> Have tried a number of tool bags out and can't seem to find the right one. I like to keep my sawzall in my bag along with everything else but I like a lot of pockets too too keep everything organized. I have a husky bag now with a divider in the middle but it's a bit cramped. Any ideas?


 need minimize and prioritize your tools that are absolutely necessary to do the job. Then add to or remove from that. Has anyone had any issues with the new fluke backpack?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Mfigger said:


> need minimize and prioritize your tools that are absolutely necessary to do the job. Then add to or remove from that. Has anyone had any issues with the new fluke backpack?


Fluke and the most other lightweight backpacks are not that durable and don't hold up in the log run.

Backpacks need to be constructed of extremely durable fabric.

I've had two Toolpaks for years and to date have one broken zipper pull tab.

I won't go to a Veto backpack as it's bulky and cumbersome.


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

I've been using this Dickies 20" bag to haul my cordless tools around. Plenty of pockets for accessories. The shoulder strap sucks and failed quickly but I don't really need it. 20-Inch Work Bag - Dickies US, Brown Duck


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

ploumiotis said:


> Have tried a number of tool bags out and can't seem to find the right one. I like to keep my sawzall in my bag along with everything else but I like a lot of pockets too too keep everything organized. I have a husky bag now with a divider in the middle but it's a bit cramped. Any ideas?


He could have bought a $300 finish carpenter's bag 









40 Pocket Heavy Canvas Tool Bag Finish Carpenter Professional


The Ruffian 40 pocket heavy canvas tool bag was originally designed for a professional finish carpenter. This tool bag has it all, utility, ruggedness, and appearance. A true professional tradesman that works with his tools everyday needs organization to make his time most productive. This...




www.ruffianspecialties.com
















Or, switch to a Hackzall type instead of the Sawzall type and it wold fit in a more normal sized bag.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

For me, the size & number of pockets are negotiable but the bottom needs to be waterproof/rubber. Too many job sites or work areas have nasty floors where the toolbag has to set on.


----------



## ivan (Nov 16, 2011)

Milwaukee 15 in. PACKOUT Backpack and Combination Electricians 6-in-1 Wire Strippers Pliers 48-22-8301-48-22-3079 - The Home Depot


Enjoy the durability and versatility of this impact-resistant PACKOUT Backpack. Featuring a molded base that connects with other PACKOUT systems via integrated locking cleats, this backpack is constructed



www.homedepot.com





This bag is capable of holding more than you really want to carry. I have been overloading mine for a year and it still shows no signs of wear. The other day I dumped everything out of it, culled a few tools (as well as dozens of potential pigtails) reorganized what remained, and I’m down to a weight where I don’t dread picking it up from the floor 🤣


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

ivan said:


> Milwaukee 15 in. PACKOUT Backpack and Combination Electricians 6-in-1 Wire Strippers Pliers 48-22-8301-48-22-3079 - The Home Depot
> 
> 
> Enjoy the durability and versatility of this impact-resistant PACKOUT Backpack. Featuring a molded base that connects with other PACKOUT systems via integrated locking cleats, this backpack is constructed
> ...


An E-250 also holds far more tools than I'd EVER want to carry, so I'd never install shoulder straps on one.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

As an electrician you can go with a one bag solution only if you are doing service calls (up to a point) and the second is if you’re a helper or commercial with very limited tasks such as only doing terminations. In that case if your tool set weighs under say 30 pounds you can fit in one bag. Past that you need to start thinking wheels or eventually you will throw your back out. There are wheeled bags and I’ve tried them but they all suck. I use a Toughsystem dolly with the same system boxes. I can easily haul up to 4 tool boxes or an open tote with bags, bigger tools, and materials in ONE trip.

Jobs like demo sawing, drilling holes, etc., are all single tasks to me. I don’t do every one on every job. And I might not need say a Sawzall for cutting in an HMI into a panel and I don’t need 1/2” sockets except on larger equipment. So I try to kit everything for a task with the tools, bits/sockets, and materials (if practical) into one bag or box. Then instead of pulling 4 different things out of the van or hunting around in a gigantic tool bag I just have one box/bag for each task with everything in it.

I have my “sawing” bag. The only thing it has is a saber saw and a Hackzall (more versatile than a Sawzall). Both fit in the same bag with blades. Nothing else is in that bag. If I need to saw, I grab the sawing bag. I have no problems fitting everything in there. I would use a tool box but it fits more compact on a van shelf with some other task oriented bags. It’s a closed top back with no wall or any pockets except one that gets the saber blades. There isn’t much to sort through in this one bag.

I don’t put a bandsaw in there because that belongs more with strut and conduit tools like a file and reamer and so forth. But that’s just me.

The downside of this system is that on larger jobs I have a tendency to bring a LOT of tools to the actual work site, some of which I won’t use, that I pack in and out every day. But since I’m a service tech most of my jobs don’t last more than a couple days and most are 1-5 hours so I try to be as efficient as possible about setup and cleanup because I do it almost every day, sometimes multiple times per day. I would never haul around any power tool and accessories in my daily bag if it isn’t needed on every job.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Sawzall everywhere, NOT a chance for me. I carry a hacksaw everywhere and I know where the power tools are. Amazon.com : parachute bags for screws

I have 4 of this type. One for screws for trimming. One for 1/2" to 1/4" screws washers and nuts. 
One for metric, ya that does crop up more than I like. One for wood screws, the last one is like the pics. I keep small tools around the edges and termination equipment in the pouches. I used to get eyed at the shop when I "filled up"

A lot has to do with what you are doing. I find the screw bags are great when I need work on that equipment. Just need to do inventory frequently so you do not run short.


----------



## JasonCo (Mar 23, 2015)

IMO nothing beats Milwaukee's hardtop rolling bag. I've had mine for what, 4-5 years now, right when they came out with it. Still holding very strong. I don't think anything compares to it as far as having the most storage space and pockets, correct me if I'm wrong. It ain't cheap, worth the one time cost though.





__





Not Authorized Crawford Electric Supply







www.crawfordelectricsupply.com


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

paulengr said:


> As an electrician you can go with a one bag solution only if you are doing service calls (up to a point) and the second is if you’re a helper or commercial with very limited tasks such as only doing terminations. In that case if your tool set weighs under say 30 pounds you can fit in one bag. Past that you need to start thinking wheels or eventually you will throw your back out. There are wheeled bags and I’ve tried them but they all suck. I use a Toughsystem dolly with the same system boxes. I can easily haul up to 4 tool boxes or an open tote with bags, bigger tools, and materials in ONE trip.
> 
> Jobs like demo sawing, drilling holes, etc., are all single tasks to me. I don’t do every one on every job. And I might not need say a Sawzall for cutting in an HMI into a panel and I don’t need 1/2” sockets except on larger equipment. *So I try to kit everything for a task with the tools, bits/sockets, and materials (if practical) into one bag or box.* Then instead of pulling 4 different things out of the van or hunting around in a gigantic tool bag I just have one box/bag for each task with everything in it.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more. I'd done that for years and still do to a great extent. Setting up bags by task is very efficient.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

ill give u all a little secret....the right tool bag is whatever the apprentice can carry for u.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> ill give u all a little secret....the right tool bag is whatever the apprentice can carry for u.


I don't have an apprentice to carry my bags.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I don't have an apprentice to carry my bags.


Uh ya. U do! In diapers lol


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> Uh ya. U do! In diapers lol


He's 4....and over 4' tall, been out of diapers for a while.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> He's 4....and over 4' tall, been out of diapers for a while.


Even better!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> Even better!


His mom wants him to be a surgeon.....


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> His mom wants him to be a surgeon.....


Gotta learn a strong ethic somehow tho


----------

